# Eine (neue) Idee



## Idee2013 (13. Januar 2013)

Zugegeben, die Idee ist nicht neu, aber da Du schon mal hier bist, nimm dir doch etwas Zeit und lies noch ein bisschen weiter.

Levelstop-Gilden kommen und gehen. Scheitern oder haben Erfolg... manchmal. Das habe ich in den vergangenen Monaten beobachten können; mal aktiv, mal passiv, mal mitwirkend mal kopfschüttelnd. Auch wenn sich diese Vorhaben im Grundkonzept ähneln, versuchen sich einige durch besondere Merkmale hervorzuheben. In einem Punkt gleichen sich jedoch alle Projekte: Verbote hier, Strafen dort, Reglementierungen ohne Ende, Restriktionen im Überfluss und alles garniert mit latenten Machtspielereien.

Meine Idee einer Levelstop-Gilde sieht daher wie folgt aus: Erlaubt ist, was möglich ist! Soll heißen, dass ich den Mitgliedern nicht vorschreibe was sie dürfen und was sie nicht dürfen, massenweise Verbote ausspreche oder Strafen für "Vergehen" verhänge.

Das Konzept: Es wird eine klassische Levelstop-Gilde, keine Content-Gilde! Die Grundvoraussetzung bildet der gemeinsame Levelstop auf einer festgelegten Stufe. Diese verbindlichen Levelstops werden den Addons entsprechend auf den Stufen 60, 70, 80 und 85 eingelegt. Es wird keine sinnfreien Levelstops auf Stufen wie 29 oder 55 geben. Diese Stufen sind keine "Endcontent-Stufen" und bieten kaum bis gar keinen Inhalt um sich längerfristig zu beschäftigen.

Die Levelstops werden zunehmend länger, da von Addon zu Addon mehr Content zur Verfügung steht. Zwar handelt es sich nicht um eine Content-Gilde, dennoch gibt es Ziele die mit der Gilde mindestens erreicht werden sollten, bevor der nächste Levelstop eingeleitet werden kann. Was im Umkehrschluss jedoch nicht bedeutet, dass der Levelstop automatisch aufgehoben wird, sobald alle Etappen-Ziele erreicht wurden. Es wird ausreichend Zeit geben, dass jeder den Raid-Content zu Gesicht bekommt, sich um den Meister der Lehren kümmern kann und die ein oder andere Fraktion auf ehrfürchtig bringen kann.

Etappen-Ziele:

Classic:
- Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj (clear)
- Geschmolzener Kern (clear)
- Pechschwingenhort (clear)
- Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj (optional)

The Burning Crusade:
- Karazhan (clear) 
- Magtheridons Kammer (clear)
- Gruuls Unterschlupf (clear)
- Höhle des Schlangenschreins (clear)
- Festung der Stürme (clear)
- Hyjalgipfel (clear)
- Der Schwarze Tempel (clear)
- Sonnenbrunnenplateau (optional)

Wrath of the Lich King:
- Raids auf Normal (clear)
- Raids auf Heroisch/Hardmodes (optional)

Cataclysm:
- Raids auf Normal (clear)
- Raids auf Heroisch/Hardmodes (optional)

Da es während der jeweiligen Levelstops keine Beschränkungen gibt, könnt ihr tun und lassen was ihr wollt. Mit Stufe 60 in der Scherbenwelt questen? Nur zu! Vorab schon einmal Ruf sammeln für Fraktionen der kommenden Levelstop-Stufe? Sicher doch! Die Welt erkunden, Berufe maximieren oder PvP betreiben? Gerne! Todesritter, Pandaren und Mönche? Immer her damit!

Erbstücke sind grundsätzlich erlaubt, jedoch nur für den Levelprozess und PvP vorgesehen. Da es Spieler gibt die hauptsächlich über Schlachtfelder leveln, würde ein Verbot von Erbstücken diese Spieler in ihrer Spielfreiheit einschränken. Auch gibt es Spieler, die einfach keinen Gefallen am Levelprozess finden. Wer also Erbstücke nutzen möchte kann dies gerne tun, wer es lieber klassisch mag und Freude am Leveln hat, dem steht es frei darauf zu verzichten. Wenn ein Levelstop für mehrere Wochen angesetzt ist, was sind da schon 1 oder 2 Tage Unterschied beim Erreichen der jeweiligen Endstufe?

So ganz ohne Regeln funktioniert aber auch dieses Projekt nicht, daher kurz und knapp zusammengefasst was nicht geht:

- Der Levelstop ist verbindlich, d.h. der Erhalt von Erfahrungspunkten muss mit Erreichen der jeweils aktuell angesetzten Levelstop-Stufe deaktiviert werden. Überleveln führt zum Ausschluss aus der Gilde.

- Alles soll innerhalb der Gilde geschehen. "Ziehen lassen" durch externe, insbesondere höherstufige Charaktere ist untersagt. Auch dies führt zum Ausschluss aus der Gilde.

- Erbstücke sind nur während der Levelphasen und im PvP gestattet.

Solange diese drei Grundregeln befolgt werden, ist alles möglich. Ausrüstung aus der Scherbenwelt, mit Verzauberungen aus Nordend, dazu Glyphen und alles in einem Classic-Raid? Check! Die alten Raids sind längst nicht mehr an die heutigen Verhältnisse angepasst. Die Devise lautet daher: Alles sehen und alles mitnehmen was geht, jedoch im Rahmen der heutigen Möglichkeiten. Die einstigen Verhältnisse wird man ohnehin nicht mehr simulieren können, egal wie sehr man die Spieler Regeln unterwirft.

Wer also Interesse daran hat, noch einmal den gesamten Content von hinten bis vorne aufzurollen, ist herzlich dazu eingeladen. Ob Neuankömmling oder alter Hase, ob jung oder alt, ob Wiedereinsteiger oder Wechsler, ob Männlein oder Weiblein - Alle sind willkommen!

Start: Freitag, 18. Januar 2012 18:00 Uhr
Realm: Steht zur Abstimmung
Fraktion: Steht zur Abstimmung
Erster Levelstop: Stufe 60
Dauer: ca. 6 Wochen (18.01. bis 28.02.)

Am Starttag werden nur Charaktere mit Stufe 1 eingeladen. Sobald die ersten Spieler Stufe 55 erreicht haben, werden auch die Todesritter zum Spielen freigegeben. Für Twinks und transferierte Charaktere wird es später ebenfalls die Möglichkeit geben der Gilde beizutreten.

Ich werde in den kommenden Tagen ein Forum einrichten, wo alles weitere bis zum Start am 18.01. besprochen werden kann.

Abschließend noch ein kleines Anliegen: Ihr solltet der Gilde nur beitreten, wenn ihr ein ernsthaftes Interesse an diesem Projekt und einem Neuanfang habt. Twinks die in der Gilde geparkt werden und nur zu den Raids erscheinen sind nicht gewünscht. Ihr solltet schon euren Spielschwerpunkt auf den neuen Charakter legen. Danke!

*Unter http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/6297432482#1 findet ihr alle Neuigkeiten zu diesem Projekt!*


----------



## Hamburgperle (13. Januar 2013)

Die Fraktion sollte schon feststehen, finde ich. Ich kenne wenige Mitspieler, die da wirklich so flexibel sind.

Und die Forderung, dass der in die Gilde aufgenommene Char als Main fungieren oder zumind. eine hohe Spielrate haben soll, halte ich für das größte Problem dieser Idee.
Eine LvL Stopp Gilde ist ähnlich wie Rollenspiel oder so, meistens nicht der Hauptinhalt für viele Spieler. Jeder hat irgendwo nen paar 90er, die bewegt werden müssen, Dailies / Punktecap / RBG / Raid etc. Die Chancen eine solche Gilde erfolgreich langfristig zu führen, wird wohl deutlich steigen, wenn man die Abstände, in denen gestoppt und der Content angegangen wird deutlich verlängert. Damit man als Member mit einem Spieltag und/oder zwei Tagen die Woche den Anschluß nicht verliert. Einen höheren zeitlichen Einsatz von 20 und mehr Spielern langfristig, um dann letzten Endes doch alten Content zu machen, halte ich statistisch für hoch unwahrscheinlich.

Ansonsten viel Erfolg dabei.


----------



## Idee2013 (13. Januar 2013)

Das ursprüngliche Projekt "Eine Idee" hatte zweitweise über 1000 Mitglieder und es konnten keine neuen Spieler mehr in die Gilde aufgenommen werden. Das Projekt richtet sich insbesondere an Spieler die sich gerne einen Tapetenwechsel wünschen, neu ins Spiel eingestiegen sind oder den alten Content nicht aus der Perspektive ihres Stufe 90 Charakters erleben möchten. Ziel der Aktion ist es, am Ende eine Gilde mit Stufe 90 Charakteren zu haben, die aber zusammen den gesamten Content noch einmal durchlebt haben. Nur geschieht dies eben nicht über mehrere Jahre, sondern einige Monate.


----------

